# Best Router for raised panel doors



## Slickrick (Oct 19, 2010)

I need to buy a fix router. I have just completed a class on how to make raised panel doors. I need a router, table, and lift. 
Thanks!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Slickrick said:


> I need to buy a fix router. I have just completed a class on how to make raised panel doors. I need a router, table, and lift.
> Thanks!


Whoops, not necessarily. A router is indeed a plus but a table and a lift, if you're committed to that philosophy, certainly, but there are other philosophies that are far better.

The Woodworking Channel

Select videos, slide the bar across until you find "The Router Workshop" and watch those videos like you're taking on a new religion. Watch, listen (particularly to the sound of the router.)

Next, are you going to use a vertical table, in which case you'll want vertical panel bits or are you going to use a horizontal table in which case you'll want horizontal panel bits and a full blown production router that can handle those bits. There is only one that I'm aware of that will handle that and that is the Hitachi M12V2. The Makita 3612C is comparable but it won't take the big bits.

You'll also want a baseplate that will accept big bits and the OakPark 11" with large hole can take most bits. I ended up taking a "scrap" 11" and cut the large hole with a hole saw in the drill press.

The beauty of the OakPark philosophy is that you can make most of the components yourself or purchase them, to suit your needs.

When you're done with the videos, return to this thread and start asking more questions.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Slick

You don't need a tank of a router just about all routers 1 1/2HP or more will do the job fine but you should have one that can take on the 1/2" shank bits and VS control on your router..

But I do suggest using a vert.router table setup like the one below..it's a lot safer to do the job..but you have the standard table to do the R & S, no lift is needed the norm, once the bit is in place you just need to move it up or down by 1/4" or less, one motor for both base will do the trick without dropping a ton of cash..

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html

Router Forums - View Single Post - Mitered raised panel doors
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/23364-mitered-raised-panel-doors.html

========





Slickrick said:


> I need to buy a fix router. I have just completed a class on how to make raised panel doors. I need a router, table, and lift.
> Thanks!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Rick,

Welcome to the forum.


----------

